# Training



## Smith319 (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking for a trainer that focus on protection work in the Charlotte NC area


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Not sure how far you are, but I'd check out Tarheel. Our Facility | Tarheel Canine


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I just saw that Tarheel is a bit of a drive, here is a list of IPO clubs in NC: 
USA - Southeast Clubs
And PSA clubs(Tarheel is PSA)
http://psak9.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Clubs_WebVersion_Dec28-Sheet1.pdf


----------



## Smith319 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smith319 (Dec 11, 2012)

Everything's is so far away 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd contact some clubs....they may know of good trainers in your area that are members in the clubs. Most often people live an hour or two from where they go to train.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Jeff Rentz is just south of charlotte


----------

